# Gasoline storage question



## Mushroom Head (Feb 22, 2016)

I was watching "Strangest Weather on Earth" on the weather channel the other night, I think it was Strangest weather, anyway, the episode was about solor flairs from the sun hitting the earth. Really great episode, main thing was if a strong enough one got through the earths magnetic field all communications & power grids in general would go down. One of the issues raised was ya sure the Sheetz down the road has gas but the pumps need the power to pump it from the underground tanks. My question, sorry it took this long, is how can I store gas for future use? How long does it stay "good" if in 5 gal. fuel cans or even a 55 gal. drum? I'm just thinking that if something ever happens without any warning what so ever, there might not be enough time to fuel up the bov. I do try to not let it get below 3/4 full, I just keep topping off every few days. Does anyone here store gasoline? I'm really new to this forum & do need to do some catch up reading but looking for an answer for this as soon as possible. Thanks, MH


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/28164-fuel-storage.html?highlight=gasoline+storage

start here ^^, or we just end up in circles!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If you can find non ethelnol gas Sta-BIL works. Fuel has a short shelf life.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Without Stabil gas is good for about 4-6 months although occasionally you may get a year out non-stabilized gas in a sealed 5 gallon can. With 1/2 oz of Stabil per gallon you will easily get a year out of it in storage and I've heard stories of 3-4 years and the fuel still worked.

Stabil fuel stabilizer is available at a lot of stores like WalMart, Auto Zone, and Tractor Supply.

I just refilled some of my cans and I always add a bit of Stabil before filling them up.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

This is a querstion for Rick Grimes and The rest of the good folks on The Walking Dead. They be using some gas that got to be 5 years old by now, or some such nonsense!

Or you can use some StaBil.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy2 said:


> This is a querstion for Rick Grimes and The rest of the good folks on The Walking Dead. They be using some gas that got to be 5 years old by now, or some such nonsense!
> 
> Or you can use some StaBil.


someone be cuttin the grass too!


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

jro1 said:


> someone be cuttin the grass too!


Me and Mrs Slippy were in Atlanta the other day and drove by the set of The Walking Dead the town of Alexandria;







The Security Guard was very intimidating so we just smiled and moved along...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy2 said:


> Me and Mrs Slippy were in Atlanta the other day and drove by the set of The Walking Dead the town of Alexandria;
> View attachment 15618
> 
> The Security Guard was very intimidating so we just smiled and moved along...
> ...


if you make me put down my cola, I swear to god......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

In sealed cans or drums 100LL AV gas will store for years


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> In sealed cans or drums 100LL AV gas will store for years


That sounds just like what Monsanto told US about Agent Orange! Time and the elements take their toll on all containers. JMHO.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

M118LR said:


> That sounds just like what Monsanto told US about Agent Orange! Time and the elements take their toll on all containers. JMHO.


The main problem with agent orange was the way Monsanto made it, gave dioxin by-products and Monsanto knew it in the 1950s. The ingredients themselves are also toxic but much less so. Storage was not the issue in either case.

Concerning gas, are planning on storing it outside?

100LL in drums lasts for years as well as metal cans, ask an alaska bush pilot.

Even mixed with 2-stroke oil the mix is still fresh after 2 years. I mix a batch then store in 1-gal metal coleman fuel cans and use as needed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I paid $4.95 a gallon for 100LL down in Tucson less than a month ago. And $2.59 in Yuma 
and $4.56 in Gila Bend AZ. Unleaded with ethanol was $1.49 at the same time. 
I store unleaded regular in 2 drums with Stabil. I fill it from 5 gallon plastic cans and at 10 
months I start to use in my car. When the drum is empty, I refill the drum and start again.
I would always have one full drum. 
When I had my RV, I would fill the tank after using it on a trip and add Stabil and 
11 1/2 months later, it would start and run perfectly.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Glad to see places like the Weather Channel even talking about SHTF events, if more and more people start to learn about this stuff, the better off we all are, also I think being prepared leads you down a rabbit hole, learning about government corruption, the food industry, military industrial complex, etc

I did quite a bit of searching and it seems like with fuel there is no real long term storage. Store as much as you can, stabilize with those cheap stabilizing formulas, and slowly use it all before the year is up. I personally think the best thing is to be prepared for a world without gas/oil, so that if it happens you will be ready.

Does anyone know how we could pump gas out of a gas station if an EMP/CME happened? If possible, this is something you could be prepare to do, but maybe not right after SHTF obviously, this is a long term thing.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> The main problem with agent orange was the way Monsanto made it, gave dioxin by-products and Monsanto knew it in the 1950s. The ingredients themselves are also toxic but much less so. Storage was not the issue in either case.
> 
> Concerning gas, are planning on storing it outside?
> 
> ...


Don't they still find perfectly good Mammoths in Alaska's Arctic conditions? Dessert conditions may be even more favorable? But what's left in the jungle????????????


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think the mammoths get dehydrated. Oh cool, freeze dried mammoths pouches from Mountain House. Guaranteed to last 18,000 years.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Mushroom Head said:


> I was watching "Strangest Weather on Earth" on the weather channel the other night, I think it was Strangest weather, anyway, the episode was about solor flairs from the sun hitting the earth. Really great episode, main thing was if a strong enough one got through the earths magnetic field all communications & power grids in general would go down. One of the issues raised was ya sure the Sheetz down the road has gas but the pumps need the power to pump it from the underground tanks. My question, sorry it took this long, is how can I store gas for future use? How long does it stay "good" if in 5 gal. fuel cans or even a 55 gal. drum? I'm just thinking that if something ever happens without any warning what so ever, there might not be enough time to fuel up the bov. I do try to not let it get below 3/4 full, I just keep topping off every few days. Does anyone here store gasoline? I'm really new to this forum & do need to do some catch up reading but looking for an answer for this as soon as possible. Thanks, MH


Ok, here is the scoop, shame on all of you for posting foolish things, (nod to FoolamI which was the closest)

If you want to store gas long term buy the premium brand (91 octane), you can store it in any container but the less temperature change is the better. The crucial part is to maintain the "butane" which is very temperature sensitive and will evaporate off. Using Stabil I have used gas 4 years in storage with no negative effects mixed in my vehicles with new gas. I have found that used alone in my ATV and Chain saws it smokes a bit more and the engines run a bit rough after 4 years.

Propane is a better option for long term storage, it is a LOT less expensive and stores forever, you just need to have a big enough tank and an engine that burns it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Pri-g if you can find/afford it.alternate is STA-BIL.I have stored 87 octane for up to three years in plastic five gallon gas cans in shed,out of sun,exposed to -15 or +95 with no ill effects.if in a shed or in the heat,make sure you burp the cans every couple of weeks or so or,you will find some really scarey looking expanded gas cans.I have also stored fuel in my two WW II jerry cans,no issues.I have no experience with the newer NATO cans myself.


----------



## Mushroom Head (Feb 22, 2016)

Paraquack's system seems to be what would work for me. I'm having a secondary fuel tank made to fit under the rear cargo area under the BOV. There is a ton of unused area under there & other FJ Cruiser owners have done this modification. I just don't want to drive around with it full all the time. Thanks Paraquack for the idea.
A Propane conversion kit on the BOV would be the ticket, not sure if there is an aftermarket conversion available. I'll also look into that possibility.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I think the bigger question is this - how long do you plan on being dependent on gas after the SHTF?

You aren't going grocery shopping, aren't going to the movies, not going out to eat. No one is "cruising the strip" or "hanging at the mall." Even if you put some back in case you had to make a second bug out attempt years later, the roads would be largely impassable in a lot of the country with no maintenance. Bridges out, signs and poles down. Cars everywhere.

You could use it to provide electricity via a generator but how much electricity will you need when you've eaten through your refrigerator and freezer?

Lets face it. Gas is a GREAT fuel to help you maintain a quality of life close to what you have now in the event of a short term (couple weeks / couple months) interruption of services. You aren't going to go for years on it and when that time comes, short sighted people that think they need it will be easily baited into bad deals to trade guns, knives, tools, food for gas. Your best bet is not to see how long you can store gas but how fast you can kick off the petroleum teat and go Navajo - return to a harmony with nature.

I'd look to solar and wind first, wood second, and petrol dead last. The best way to preserve it is not to need it. Let the others kill them selves over it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I think the bigger question is this - how long do you plan on being dependent on gas after the SHTF?
> 
> You aren't going grocery shopping, aren't going to the movies, not going out to eat. No one is "cruising the strip" or "hanging at the mall." Even if you put some back in case you had to make a second bug out attempt years later, the roads would be largely impassable in a lot of the country with no maintenance. Bridges out, signs and poles down. Cars everywhere.
> 
> ...


Post SHTF fuel uses. First few days gathering people in your group if needed and last minute supplies if the option exists. First few months, trying to get your property ready to grow a larger garden and firewood cutting.

6 months later perhaps a fast trip to get something you really need and can trade for. If things are still bad a year later chainsaw again. Yep, I've got an ax and hand saw but they are serious work after being spoiled by a chainsaw and tractor.

If your primary concern is fuel for a generator like Montanna said go with propane and avoid the rotating gas worries.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Even if your vehicle(s) are rendered useless or are unable to drive anywhere for whatever reason, the gas can be used to make non-drinkable cocktails and such.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> Even if your vehicle(s) are rendered useless or are unable to drive anywhere for whatever reason, the gas can be used to make non-drinkable cocktails and such.


Try it, and you will die. different type of alcohol.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> I think the bigger question is this - how long do you plan on being dependent on gas after the SHTF?
> 
> You aren't going grocery shopping, aren't going to the movies, not going out to eat. No one is "cruising the strip" or "hanging at the mall." Even if you put some back in case you had to make a second bug out attempt years later, the roads would be largely impassable in a lot of the country with no maintenance. Bridges out, signs and poles down. Cars everywhere.
> 
> ...


Ya I pretty much want to use it until it peters out. I can cut a crap load of wood with a gallon of gas, and I have a 1/4 mile wheel line for irrigation that is powered by a 6hp engine. Either of which will make my life a lot easier. It isn't all about short term use.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Try it, and you will die. different type of alcohol.


Lol I don't mean drink it! Glass bottle + gas + rag + lighter = BOOM!


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Diesel Baby! Diesel!!!


----------



## Mushroom Head (Feb 22, 2016)

I like the "figure out how to pump from the ground tank at the fuel station" idea. I'll figure out a simple pump system,(some sort of battery operated pump with some hose), I can pack in the back of my truck. It'll take a little bit of research but judging from the lack of interest even here on a prepper site,(meaning : not too many people are thinking about doing this kind of thing), I feel it will be an asset for sure if I plan on making a run for it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MH, there are 12 volt pumps you can get to do the job, the problem you will have to overcome is the evac you need to pull.
If the tanks are low on content you may not be able to pull the gas out. 
That is a high risk operation, trying to get someone else's gas.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

txmarine6531 said:


> Lol I don't mean drink it! Glass bottle + gas + rag + lighter = BOOM!


You need to add 30% used motor oil or palm oil to the mix for it to be effective


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I use diesel 911 when I store my fuel. That way it last year's and won't gel in cold weather. But my generator and pick up are diesel.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Mh old van hole in floor pull over bung drop your hose fill drums in Van.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

100LL is less than $4/gal local here now


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> I think the bigger question is this - how long do you plan on being dependent on gas after the SHTF?
> 
> You aren't going grocery shopping, aren't going to the movies, not going out to eat. No one is "cruising the strip" or "hanging at the mall." Even if you put some back in case you had to make a second bug out attempt years later, the roads would be largely impassable in a lot of the country with no maintenance. Bridges out, signs and poles down. Cars everywhere.
> 
> ...


Eventually your gasolene will be gone. Like GT says, a renewable fuel will be necessary. Here is a wood gasifier plan for engines:
http://soilandhealth.org/wp-content/uploads/0302hsted/fema.woodgas.pdf


----------

